# I can't believe I'm not alone!



## Jessa04 (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow-I have to say that I never realized so many people my age had this problem. Then again I guess not many people will tell you they have a chronic D or C problem...Anyways, about myself: I am 17 years old and I suffer from IBS...Maybe. I'm sure you've all heard that you can't necessarily diagnose IBS-that being because IBS is basically a process of elimination disease. There is not a test where they so okay you have IBS. I have had the works-endoscopy,colonoscopy, ct scan, (attempted small bowel follow through twice but I could not handle the "drink") I mean I have had a million other tests too, if anyone needs to know you can contact me for info. I'm open to anything. Also I have found that I am EXTREMELY sensitive about it. I often create a safety net for myself not wanting to get a certain distance away from the house because I am convinced that I will be have..you guessed it...cha cha cha...you know the rest. (IBS D) I have missed alot of school. I am going into my senior year of highschool and I couldn't even play volleyball this year. NO extra stressors. As you well know, I can't even put into words how much of a toll this takes on you life. This has been going on for years and after being bounced from doctor to doctor we decided to take things into our own hands. IBS may not be so bad except I have severe food allergies as well. I tried rice cakes and water but nobody should have to live that quality of life-it was bad-My weight bounces back and forth from low to high I have gone from about 114 pounds about 2 years ago to 142 now. NOt bad. Thing is, I gained 22 pounds in the past 4 or 5 months. Ugh. I am a major athelete so it is hard. I do not feel very good about myself. I have always loved my body and now I am looking down upon pudge as we speak. What happens is, I seem to go into remission where I am amazingly better for different periods of time and I can (but shouldn't) eat things I shouldn't. I got carried away yikes. If you're like me with remission you think you are all better and WHAM the big d day in and day out. I get all excited if I am *ahem* regular. You don't take small things in life for granted if you have IBS. I am sure you can relate. I have missed out on so much., but that's life you have to push (no pun intended) through it. There is so much more to tell so I will finish up later. I hope to hear from everyone. I have suffered in silence so it would be nice to talk to ppl who relate. THANK YOU!


----------



## Undeniable (Aug 3, 2003)

I just emailed you.


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

keep doing what your doing. We are all here to support each other. Suffer in silence no longer! I relate so much to what your saying now just experiementing to find a cure and will find it someday. Now I just have to cherrish al the good days and forget the bad ones.


----------



## Jessa04 (Jul 27, 2003)

I totally agree with you. There should be a convention for IBS sufferers where they give out air freshners and stuff as gifts lol jk but it would be cool


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm 16 myself so I totally understand about the school thing. I've missed a lot of days too because of it. And it's like...you don't want to have 'explosions' at school, you want to be in the comfort of your own home. during the school year I have ibs attacks EVERY morning. So you could say I don't look forward to school just because of that. I would if I didn't have ibs. Does anyone else get morning IBS-D? It's so bad when you're in your first class and it just hits you like a wave and all these different senerios run through your head and you try to come up with different plans to try to get out of there so you can go and have an explosion at home in peace. And then you think that you'll NEVER get out of there and stuff. I hate it...I've had to run to the nurse like every morning and try to tell them I need to go home. I hate it...I just want it to stop. Everything I try doesn't work. I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Jessa04 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey PadmeYes, my ibs d is most definitely worst in the morning! I am not really sure why this is, but many people seem to think it is common so you are not alone in this. Man, I am same as you, I have tried EVERYTHING in 1st pd. especially. I get really anxious and that definitely makes it worse. I am right with you on this one.Jessa


----------



## thistragicfall (Aug 28, 2003)

wow..its so weird to hear all you guys sayin all of this. ive had ibs for about two years and i never really knew much about it. i've basically tried keeping it hidden in school, at home, or just anywhere..and it's really hard. not many of my friends know that i have it, and the ones that do dont really understand. i completely understand what you guys are saying about feeling sick in the morning and having trouble. it's so hard to concentrate in my classes cause im constantly worryin i might have an attack. eh.. schools actually comin up in a week and im really stressing out..and the thing that sucks is that if i didnt have ibs, i'd probably be looking forward to it, instead of dreading it. its gotten to the point that i get so stressed and worried that its gonna happen..that the stress causes it. i wish it would stop you know?|.ren.|


----------



## Jessa04 (Jul 27, 2003)

hey thistragicfallDON'T STRESS! I know easier said than done, trust me I know. I am big on all the stress stuff, I think that many times, I would get sick because I thought I would, not because my body would. Make sense? But, I have to say, we tried EVERYTHING it seems like, for real. But I would have to say that 2 Fibercons or Fiberchoice a day have helped tremendously. Also, it was really hard for me to do, but I started going to a psychologist. I thought that it meant I was like crazy lol. I dunno, but really she helps with "coping mechanisms" and stuff. And what to do if you do have an, episode lol. Ya know? You should tell your school officials the situation if they don't know already. They could really help. Love to hear more from you!Good luck!Jessa


----------



## TomC (Aug 28, 2003)

I can relate fully. I'm 17 and also an athlete, and my IBS C has ruined my life in more ways than one. I'd give up everything I own just for a guanrenteed cure. Anyway, good luck with everything. I hope we, along with everyone else, eventually get rid of this.


----------



## thistragicfall (Aug 28, 2003)

thanks cheerjessa







i def. agree that stress is a huge factor. i know what you mean when you say you get sick because you _think_ you will. thats exactly what i do. i'm glad i found this message board..it really helps to know that other people have gone through, or are going through, what i am. you guys have really helped me out. i dont know..im trying to get my ibs under a little control by dieting and exercise..and now im thinking more about the whole counseling thing. thanks again for your suggestions







and to tomc..i know what you mean about bein an athelete. i really love playing soccer for my school, but this year i couldnt play because of my ibs. it really takes alot out of you physically..and emotionally. good luck with everything, i also hope somehow we'll all get through this.|.ren.|


----------



## Jessa04 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey guys,Sports has always been a huge part of my life. I have been playing a sport or two for my highschool since before I even went there. before that I have always played as well. Well, this is my senior year and as bad as last year was I decided not to play volleyball this year, I just didn't know if I could handle all the stress and whether or not I would get the big d on a long bus ride! ugh. So, after being captain for two years, I didn't play. I shouldn't jinx myself but I have been feeling better the past3 or 4 months than I have my entire life. I don't really even know why. But I hope to find another sport (a new one) besides softball and basketball and cheerleading (been there done that) I want to try something new but we'll see. Talk to you soon!


----------



## chasity_000 (Dec 5, 2002)

heyomg its so great to know we are all finding it equally hard. im 17 as well, just about to finish school (thank goodness) but am terrified to go out into the 'real world'! ibs totally changes lifestyle and sometimes i just dream what it would be like to be living without it (is this sad?) ...imagine not having to get up 3 hrs earlier in the morning to go to the toilet,,,not sitting in class worrying...neways...what i hate most about ibs is the way it wrecks my social life. i think my sisters think im a total loser cos i never go out...but its just to much hassle...rather stay at home....please tell me this isnt just me!??!?


----------



## Jessa04 (Jul 27, 2003)

hey, it is totally not just you! It will get better! I was the exact same way, I still am to a certain extent but I mean, I realized that I wanted to be in control, not to let IBS be in control. Yes, it is still mortifying, but you know what, your sisters don't know what you are going through. Remember that.. I have a 19 year old sister and I am lucky that she is very understanding and sympathetic, she helps me in any way. Your social life WILL come back! Be in control of your bowels!!! lol jk I know how you feel, it sucks and like i said you'll get through it with a thriving social life!


----------

